# Rocking Bassinet update



## Deanoside (Aug 13, 2017)

Well spent a good part of the day working on the bassinet and got to say I'm happy with the out come. Hope to finish tomorrow!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks great, but wonder if it might be top heavy with a child in it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 13, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Looks great, but wonder if it might be top heavy with a child in it. Chuck


Hadn't even crossed my mind. I will definitely give it a good rock and see what happens. I think it will be alright thoe. its just a bassinet by the time the kiddo is big enough to start moving it by himself he will be in his crib

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice...what are you going to do for the finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 13, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice...what are you going to do for the finish?


I was thinking about mineral oil or a honey/gold stain


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2017)

I did the honey pine for our bedroom set years ago and I liked it. My daughter still has the headboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 13, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Looks great, but wonder if it might be top heavy with a child in it. Chuck



Looks really nice! I had the same initial thought about it maybe being a little top heavy. Definitely something worth checking out


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2017)

I'll be honest Dean, it being top-heavy was the first thing I thought when I saw it. It is very nice looking! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2017)

Me too on the top heavy, the rockers just need a stop added to the design maybe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice looking crib. Guess you could put some weight in it and see how it balances. Like you said, probably OK till the little one is able to climb up and lean on the sides...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2017)

Looking good! I'm not worried about the potential for top heaviness... they bounce pretty good at that age!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I guess is just an excuse to fire up the latheAnd turn a couple stoppers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2017)

Dean - Its very well done and a great looking piece. If the top heavy concern pans out you can also take some of the curve out of the rocker and accomplish the same thing as stoppers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

